# Fully detailed and ceramic coated



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi all,

Recently had my TT fully detailed and coated with Carbon Collective Molecule base coat and Nero as a top coat.

VERY impressed with the results, just hope it lives up to the longevity claims.
Time will tell.

The beading photo's below are from the car being a little dirty too, believe it or not, after a week of commuting on a dirty A road, totalling around 150 miles or so.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't get the obsession with cleaning and polishing...
Not cleaned the TT for nearly a year now.


----------



## AllanG (Nov 2, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> I don't get the obsession with cleaning and polishing...
> Not cleaned the TT for nearly a year now.


You'd better not go on the detailing forum then Toshiba lol!!


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> I don't get the obsession with cleaning and polishing...
> Not cleaned the TT for nearly a year now.


It's about looking after and keeping the paintwork in pristine condition as to prolong the aesthetics of the car.
I don't understand having a nice car and not taking care of the outside of it.

I kind of understand it when it comes to people who really aren't bothered about their cars, but I wouldn't of thought they'd be on owners forums to be honest.

Not a dig, just my humble opinion :wink:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

1.If its not a secret. How much was the ceramic coating?

I always wanted to do that. Prob is that its usually very expensive.

2.Does ceramic coating require you to follow a certain guidance when washing your car? (like dont go to the automated express clean. Only by hand?)

3. Does ceramic coating do anything vs say small abrasions such as when you drive next to some thorny bushes or god forbid someone trades some paint with you in the parking lot?

P.s- Toshiba, while I agree that you shouldn't go around paying $$ to ceramic coat your Ford Fiesta. I can imagine that Audi R8 is worthy of one?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Webarno said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the obsession with cleaning and polishing...
> ...


+1, totally agree


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with tosh.
Personally I'd only go to these lengths with an appreciating supercar.

Each to their own though, it does look fresh.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's not about just you, others don't give a crap, open Their doors on you, drive like morons and i came to the conclusion it's not worth doing anything in the winter and given last summer was so bad....

So while I can agree it's good to look good, it just ain't worth the effort right now.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> I don't get the obsession with cleaning and polishing...
> Not cleaned the TT for nearly a year now.


The rest of us like to look after our cars and have them looking their best. Seeing an uncleaned and unloved car tells you a lot about the owner :roll: No surprise in your case :roll:


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Mr GTS said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the obsession with cleaning and polishing...
> ...


An unclean car tells you *absolutely nothing* about the owner!


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

It would be good to know how much this cost and where u went for the work?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

captainhero17 said:



> 1.If its not a secret. How much was the ceramic coating?
> 
> I always wanted to do that. Prob is that its usually very expensive.
> 
> ...


Having done the same before...

1) Yes, to have someone else do it professionally including minor paint correction and a machine polish first in the £800-1000 bracket. That will include a 9yr+ base coat so only needs topping up with a hydrophobic layer annually. You can do what I'd say is a "9/10ths" job DIY with about £150 of product, a good degree of OCD a full day to spend on the car also.

2) The "dont go to the automated express clean" advice applies to all cars. If you regularly use them, this is not for you! What you will find is that a quick dual-bucket handwash with a decent mitt, shampoo and rinse with condensed water will bring it up lovely. All those bug guts on the front? They just wipe off in a few strokes. No tar issues either, this is perhaps the best part, after a month of not cleaning my car it looks pretty good still, alot of shit doesn't stick, literally.

3) They say yes, and tiny abrasions for sure, I've got zero swirl marks on my car having done it from new after 18 months. But with other cars (which I DIY'd to be fair) no, I got small amount of swirls and minor marks etc after about a year. Those hedge marks and shopping dints, I'm afraid you need PPF to really protect against those, and even then it's easily marked.

I should also add, both PPF and ceramic coatings will not insure you against marring from bird shit and bug guts. If you let those bake on then it needs alot of work to get them out again, what it does is make it a no-excuses simple task to wipe it off with a microfibre or a quick jetwash. I have a few marks where I've not bothered washing the car for a couple of months over summer and regret it. Seriously, if you've had to remove baked on bird shit before you'll know what a pain that can be - literally I've poured warm water over it at home and it all just falls off in seconds with ceramic coat. I'd never have a car without it again (OK, the wife's Golf doesn't have it, but it's a lease and goes back in a few months...)


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Ruudfood said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Categorically *not true.* It tells you they have't had the car cleaned in alot of miles...

On one hand, the best thing you can do is not clean the car - don't get any swirl marks!

On the flip side, someone brushing past it can cause horrific abrasions, any acidic s***/guts will etch the clearcoat.

My car gets used, so it's frequently filthy over the winter, but a ceramic coating allows it to be returned to new-state in 30mins at home periodically. I would say the unloved part tells you alot about the owner, but unclean is not necessarily unloved!

Now someone who takes the car to a local "valet" at the supermarket... I give them a wide birth. They might try and eat my children.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Ruudfood said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Come on, are you kidding? Anyone who leaves a car dirty for a year is fecking idiot. I rest my case :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As opposed to "an idiot" who buys and RS TT which are completely overpriced, doesn't really deliver any real driver feel back and deprecate massively.. ?

Continuously cleaning the car DAMAGES the paint work as you work in all the grit and crap to the paintwork. 
All it tells you is somethings are more important than cleaning a car that will stay clean for only a few hours and it also tells us some people are too up themselves and need to get a life.

I rest my case. [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

And here is a video that the detailer knocked up if anyone is interested:
https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8XLptUHZ0 ... _copy_link


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great video, apologies that your thread has been hijacked in parts.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

Toshiba said:


> Great video, apologies that your thread has been hijacked in parts.


Haha no problem mate!
But can't we all just get along?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Webarno said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Great video, apologies that your thread has been hijacked in parts.
> ...


Ah yes, that age-old question..
Always reminds me of the famous passage from _A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_:

"And then, one Thursday, nearly two thousand years after one man had been nailed to a tree for saying how great it would be to be nice to people for a change, one girl sitting on her own in a small cafe in Rickmansworth suddenly realised what it was that had been going wrong all this time, and she finally knew how the world could be made a good and happy place. This time it was right, it would work, and no one would have to get nailed to anything".


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Webarno said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


We'd all get along a lot better if people remembered where there [detailing] towels were


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Continuously cleaning the car DAMAGES the paint work as you work in all the grit and crap to the paintwork.
> [/quote
> 
> That's utter crap as usual. About time the Mods gave you your cards pal, it's getting very boring...ever thought for a minute that there's a right and a wrong way to clean a car :roll: no, thought not.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Webarno said:


> And here is a video that the detailer knocked up if anyone is interested:
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B8XLptUHZ0 ... _copy_link


Looks really good, and a reminder what a decent detailer will be offering in return for your hard-earned. Enjoy the fruits for years to come, you'll probably want to top-up the top coating annually. If you have a warranty and receipt on that, keep it handy, just in case... my insurer approved re-coating the front of my car after repair work, once I sent the paperwork...












Toshiba said:


> As opposed to "an idiot" who buys and RS TT which are completely overpriced, doesn't really deliver any real driver feel back and deprecate massively.. ?


Fun fact, my TT RS has depreciated by the book approx. the same as a TT S of the same vintage in absolute terms, of course a little less in %



Toshiba said:


> Continuously cleaning the car DAMAGES the paint work as you work in all the grit and crap to the paintwork.


Erm, not if you do it properly and it's been ceramic coated :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ross_t_boss said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Continuously cleaning the car DAMAGES the paint work as you work in all the grit and crap to the paintwork.
> ...


Ceramic coating isn't the Holy Grail it's made out to be. It can still suffer swirl marks from washing and still has to be treated with kid gloves despite the hype.

The only true fail safe coating protecting paintwork is film...

As an aside it's pretty futile detailing a daily like the tt in the Winter, certainly I'm not p-ing about in the cold.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> The only true fail safe coating protecting paintwork is film...


Film also deteriorates over time, it starts to become matt (exaggeration) like in appearance, the paint under it is fine.
You can 'minimise' the effect by applying things onto/over the film, i had one on the TTRS and then the first R8, they recommends the spray wax stuff, i don't recall the products name. But you washed the car, dried it then spray it on and wiped it down again.


----------



## Webarno (Dec 10, 2019)

This Nero top coat is also self healing. Once exposed to heat (like from the sun or hot water), swirls will appear to vanish as the coating remoulds, so to speak.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > The only true fail safe coating protecting paintwork is film...
> ...


Certainly does, especially on 'hippy' cars like the 911 and M models where it's factory fitted just infront of the rear wheels where it leads a harsh life. Nasty black lines where the film starts and ends too is a ball ache especially on lighter colours.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Webarno said:


> This Nero top coat is also self healing. Once exposed to heat (like from the sun or hot water), swirls will appear to vanish as the coating remoulds, so to speak.


Roll on the month we call Summer :lol:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

TBF, I haven't washed my car in a few months because there's zero point in this weather. It's dirty in 5 seconds of driving (mine's black too). And yes, you can use a 10 bucket method, with 10 passes with snow foam. Then, use brand new 100% genuine organic micro fibre mitts, sourced directly from the hills of Peru, but you are still putting swirls on the car...

There is always going to be fine grit on that mitt unless the car was spotless before you started cleaning it...But then, why would you be cleaning it??

Not knocking anyone that wants to keep it clean during the winter, but lets not kid ourselves...


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

8)


Number86 said:


> TBF, I haven't washed my car in a few months because there's zero point in this weather. It's dirty in 5 seconds of driving (mine's black too). And yes, you can use a 10 bucket method, with 10 passes with snow foam. Then, use brand new 100% genuine organic micro fibre mitts, sourced directly from the hills of Peru, but you are still putting swirls on the car...
> 
> There is always going to be fine grit on that mitt unless the car was spotless before you started cleaning it...But then, why would you be cleaning it??
> 
> Not knocking anyone that wants to keep it clean during the winter, but lets not kid ourselves...


Hmm, good point, but not so sure from my own perspective. I clean my cars weekly - pre-wash, snow foam, pressure wash. Takes half an hour tops to mine and hers, that's it really at this time of year, but they do generally stay clean between washes. Only when we get a lot of rain or the white stuff does the grime accumulate. I do around 250 miles a week. I just like to have my cars looking good

But, I have to say that's nonsense about damaging cars by cleaning regularly - the reality is, by not cleaning them regularly, you are risking it. Case in point is the chap who lives across the way from me, who has a Golf R that only gets a clean when it goes to the dealer for something. I asked him why he never cleans it and his response was, 'I can't be bothered', which if you met this guy, sums him up completely . When he traded the car last year, they knocked a grand off it's value due to shit state of it. He also got nicked by plod for having a number plate that was illegible due to dirt - as he'd been warned about it and asked to clean it, then got pulled for a second time by the same copper.

As to said comments about being an idiot for owning a new TTRS. Such a shame we get these bad eggs infesting the forums


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Would that be the same sort of "bad egg" for someone disagreeing with a cleaning routine for a car.?? And many people on the various forums disagree with YOUR point of view on cleaning, does that make them all wrong or idiots?
Respect is 2 ways, give none you get none in return, it's really that simple.

And yes, the RS is completely overpriced for the package it provides. So yeah, it's stupid, but ultimately someone elses free will but i'd never buy another one, id take a drivers car first. But you descended to "personal insults" contra to the forum rules.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This is now getting out of hand. Retaliation makes you all as bad as the culprit & the result will be Topic removal.
Calm down or Topic will be removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Too right Hoggy, you tell 'em [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, This is now getting out of hand. Retaliation makes you all as bad as the culprit & the result will be Topic removal.
> Calm down or Topic will be removed.
> Hoggy.


Please sir, it all started when he hit me back. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 4 Off-Topic posts & 1 other removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

or another option... I'm sure you could buy a prefab garage for the cost of these coatings :lol: 
but it's pretty impressive if road tar really doesn't stick to it, that's such a pain to remove.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't wrestle with the tar, just use white spirit on a cloth, wipe and it's gone.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

blackvalver said:


> or another option... I'm sure you could buy a prefab garage for the cost of these coatings :lol:
> but it's pretty impressive if road tar really doesn't stick to it, that's such a pain to remove.


My Gran gave me an excellent tip when I was in my early twenties and was trying to get tar off my bright white Alfasud.

She said to gently rub it with butter on a cleaning cloth - it melted straight off!

Worth a try if you don't have anything better.

Sadly, being an Alfasud, the metal melted straight off too with time. I don't think that was anything to do with the butter though! :wink:


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackhole128 said:


> My Gran gave me an excellent tip when I was in my early twenties and was trying to get tar off my bright white Alfasud.
> 
> She said to gently rub it with butter on a cleaning cloth - it melted straight off!
> 
> ...


wasn't a _CLOVER_leaf model was it?, I bet you said _I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S NOT tar remover_
... I'll get my coat...


----------

